# Gingers Attitude has changed



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Gingers attitude has changed towards me. grumpy sometimes ( she's normally a mommas girl ! She was a bottle baby ) If I try to feel her belly she will throw her ears back and shove her horns at me,like she's going to ram me . Also she'd be grazing and she will turn and look at her belly (the right side) . she stretches oddly ,and when she does she stands there for quite a while. She acts so uncomfortable, and sleeping a lot lately. :shrug: I'm a little worried . :?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Is she the pregnant one? Sorry I haven't been keeping up to date with your posts. :C

If she is pregnant, and is getting close, she is going to be a little grumpy. Does that are normal happy to see you suddenly don't want anything to do with you. And does that are normally skittish can sometimes want attention.

If she's not pregnant....I'm not really sure. Maybe a stomach ache, try some baking soda for her or Probias.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

She's due soon right?? I'm pretty sure I saw here on a dif post about being due soon! No worries! that's perfectly normal!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, I thought she was. But now I'm beginning to wonder if she is or not ( She's not getting poofy or an udder.) Now it's just a wait an see game ! ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How old is she? She looks pretty young to be pregnant.

Also...is she usually tied up or does she have her own pen to wander around in as she pleases? Kinda off topic, but she looks a little wormy or may have cocci or something looking at her round belly...though possibly just a hay belly.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

yes she has her own pen. But It's the only way For me to get ANY pics of her, I tie her so she doesn't climb on my lap and eat the camera ! lol She's 1yr 4 months .
In that pic she had been eating pasture all day :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Too cute. I'm sure its just her getting momma ants. She's going to be a great momma


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get a pooch and udder shot?

When was she exposed to a buck?

Does she have an udder starting?

Get a temp on her.. because she is acting off...

No goat likes their belly messed with so that is normal....

If she is preggo...they sometimes will stretch to move the kid...as it may be pushing on her inside... in a spot that is uncomfortable making her grumpy.....


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

toth boer goats -April 6 and April 10 is when she was in with the buck


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I know it don't look like much of an udder, but it's more loose than before ( sorry for the bad pic kinda hard to get a good one with one hand )


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

No goat likes their belly messed with so that is normal.... Actually she use to love for me to scratch her belly !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth boer goats -April 6 and April 10 is when she was in with the buck


 If she was last bred on say April 10th then that would make her Due around sept 6th, going by a 149 day chart....a little over a week left or less.. :chin: she does have an udder presenting ...but not as big as I like to see it at this stage...
Her tailhead is dropped... and she is poofy back there..... Maybe she is going to have just one kid..... Hopefully you can be there for her...FF sometimes don't dilate and need help with that.....

This late in pregnancy they do get uncomfortable and some do get cranky....then when they about to kid out they will be very loving....

Do you have colostrum in the freezer just in case?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm planing on being here ( hopefully :roll: ) No I don't  :doh: Would the powdered colostrum work ? This will be my first kidding , so I'm a bunch of nerves :GAAH:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> And does that are normally skittish can sometimes want attention.


I'll agree with that. Mink didn't want to have anything to do with me for the first 6 months i owned her, and when she was pregnant she was practically crawling in my lap. And she continues to be friendly now. (barring the odd foot in the milk bucket - that is to show me that she is still herd queen and she doesn't HAVE to listen to me, she chooses to submit)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope she gets better soon :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm planing on being here ( hopefully :roll: ) No I don't  :doh: Would the powdered colostrum work ? This will be my first kidding , so I'm a bunch of nerves :GAAH:


 Powdered is better than nothing...Do you know of any breeders near by... that have a clean herd ..from CAE..and other diseases .. that you might be able to get?

Best substitutes...

A female in another flock (watch disease status) 
Ewe or doe OPP/CAE risk

Cow Lower in nutrition
Milk from colored breeds higher in fat
Need to feed one-third more by volume
Johne's risk

Colostrum supplement Nutritious, but no antibodies

Use to supplement colostrum
Colostrum substitute Contains antibodies
Homemade colostrum Lack of antibodies
Lamb or kid milk replacer Not an adequate substitute for colostrum.
Feed after 24 hours.

What are you feeding her? I would start her on Alfalfa and some grain.....(moderation)... so her body can adjust to it...then increase ...a little more at a time ....that may help with building milk...

If you can't be there for her when she kids...can you have someone that can check on her.... that may know what to do..in case? :hug:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

toth boer goats -No not that I know of  Shes on pasture and Grass hay right now. yes I have someone :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She needs good quality alfalfa right now.... to help with milk production... grain will help as well...her kid(s) grow the most... in the last month of pregnancy and momma needs that good nutrients for her as well as her kids... We need to help her build that milk.... so at least her kids will get good colostrum from her and not an imitation powder...... :wink: :hug:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Will do! What grain would you get ?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

GingersMaMa said:


> Will do! What grain would you get ?


We have several milking does and Purina Goat Chow is a little $$ so we feed a 12% horse grain that works well. But if you only have a few than I would go with Goat CHow. It has more copper and is better for a doe about to kid and a lactating doe. We feed it to our babies, but the bred does and ones that are about to kid get the 12%. For us, the Purnia Goat Chow is $16.00 a bag, but is you only have a few than one bag would last a LONNNGGG time! :thumb: It might be cheaper were u live :thumbup: Good luck! :hi5:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

How about stock and stable ? :chin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I feed Blue Seal Caprine Challenger to my milkers...18% Goat feed and runs about $14.oo at TSC.
If you want growth and milk production, be careful with the all stock type feeds...some won't have copper or other nutrients and are usually less than 12% protein


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think my Feed store carries Blue Seal Caprine Challenger. How good is 
Purina Goat Chow ? I know they carry that . What ingredients make a good goat feed ? ( I hope this isn't a stupid question .) :greengrin:


----------

